# Hey, i'm new here!!



## OPERAGIRL

Hey everyone 

I am new to this forum, and new to the whole forum thing altogether really  I have never been a member of one before, I joined to ask a question on some opera's I found but I think I might stick around because I feel I could learn alot here.
Basically, I love music  hehe We all do, that's why we're here.  
Ever since I was very little, music has been my main interest in life. I love many many different styles of music. I love dance music, ambient, chillout, pop, hip-hop, rnb, classical, egyptian, turkish, indian, punjabi, rock... I could go on forever

I began taking an interest in music at a very young age. I began singing and discovered my voice at about the age of 4 or 5. When I was 8, I met a friend who took piano lessons and when I would go to his house he would practise and I would be able to learn the songs he was playing by ear. I would also learn to play other songs I knew just by listening. 

So at the age of 8, I got myself a keyboard and started taking lessons with his music teacher. I started at pop up keyboard course and in a very very short time, I overtook my friend (who had been playing since he was 5 and was still learning from pop up keyboard course) and was learning from an associated board grade 5 music book. However, I did not complete any exams, my teacher only kept skipping me ahead grades because I would complete the first one so fast and it was too easy for me. But I personally feel this was a mistake as I was only good at learning to PLAY the music. Because I would learn the notes and remember how the song sounded and I would learn pretty much just by memory. 

Which meant I skipped ALOT of the thoery, I would look at all the notes and all the sguiggly lines and half moons and it would be mostly gobledeegook to me! lol
And now, I can remember next to none of it. So I didnt really learn much at all, other than I was very good at learning how to play music by ear and memory. 
Eventually, I quit taking the lessons as I found the theory very boring and also it was ruining the friendship with my friend as being children as we were he became very jealous of me.

So, now, I make my own music. Just by ear, and occasionally I teach myself how to play songs by other artists by ear. I have no idea about the 'correct' way to make a song, the keys I should use, how to structure songs. I just make them. And I have to say they are quite good. But I feel that, if I am to progress, I should start taking it more seriously and I should learn the theory. I want to be the best that I can be. 
I would like to become a successful music artist, I sing too, and I would love to someday be able to release my own music. But I am thinking, nobody is going to take me seriously if I do not actually have any 'real' musical experience or knowledge.
I can remember the notes on a piano, and I remember what a C major key is. And that is really about it. lol. 

So basically, my question is, what kind of book should I start with? I want to start at the bottom as I want to make sure I learn EVERYTHING I need to know without missing anything out. But I don't want it to be too simple straight away as I feel that if I buy a book that is too basic it may be just teaching me what I already know and I will have wasted my money (which I haven't got much of at the moment lol) But at the same time I dont want to miss ANYTHING out.
I am not going to start piano lessons, I want to teach myself, but I am wondering what the best book would be to teach me everything. I am also very interested if there is any information out there on composing. Is there a book I can get that would teach me the basics of composition? 

So if anybody could recommend a really good book I would be really appreciative 
Hope to learn alot here


----------



## kg4fxg

*Good Afternoon*

Operagirl,

Welcome to the forum and I am glad you are here

I too have had many questions and have been bent on learning just about all there is to know about classical & opera. Also about conducting. I just read lots and get many books used off Amazon for a penny or so plus shipping. Here is a list of some that I have purchased.

I am certainly no expert - just curious. Enjoy the forum and glad to meet you.

Music: An Appreciation [Hardcover] 
By: Roger Kamien

The Complete Book of Classical Music [Hardcover] 
By: David Ewen

The Symphony: A Listener's Guide [Paperback] by Steinberg, Michael [Paperback] 
By: Michael Steinberg

What to Listen For in Music [Paperback] 
By: Aaron Copland, Leonard Slatkin

The Concerto: A Listener's Guide (Listener's Guide Series) [Paperback] 
By: Michael Steinberg

Listen to the Music: A Self-Guided Tour Through the Orchestral Repertoire by... [Hardcover] 
By: Jonathan D. Kramer

The Rough Guide to Classical Music: 100 Essential CDs, 1st Edition (Rough... [Paperback] 
By: Joe Staines

The OxfordCompanion to Music (OxfordCompanions) [Hardcover] by Latham, Alison [Hardcover] 
By: Alison Latham

Classical Music Top 40: Learn How To Listen To And Appreciate The 40 Most Popular And Important Pieces I [Paperback] 
By: Anthony Rudel

The New York Times Essential Library: Classical Music: A Critic's Guide to the 100 Most Important Recordings [Paperback] 
By: Allan Kozinn

Conducting Technique: For Beginners and Professionals Book [Spiral-bound] 
By: Brock McElheran

The Art of the Conductor: The Definitive Guide to Music Conducting Skills, Terms, and Techniques [Paperback] 
By: John J Watkins

The Classical Music Experience With Web Site, Second Edition: Discover the... [Hardcover] 
By: Julius Jacobson II

Classical Music Without Fear: A Guide for General Audiences [Paperback] by... [Paperback] 
By: Marianne Williams Tobias

The Classic Fm Guide to Classical Music: The Essential Companion to Composers... [Paperback] 
By: Jeremy Nicholas

Classical Music Top 40: Learn How To Listen To And Appreciate The 40 Most Popular And Important Pieces I [Paperback]

Why Classical Music Still Matters [Paperback] 
By: Lawrence Kramer

Classical music [Hardcover] 
By: John Stanley

Random House Encyclopedic Dictionary of Classical Music [Hardcover] 
By: Helicon Publishing Ltd.

The Chronicle of Classical Music: An Intimate Diary of the Lives and Music of the Great Composers [Paperback] 
By: Alan Kendall

Mendelssohn (Illustrated Lives of the Great Composers) by Moshansky, Mozelle [Paperback] 
By: Mozelle Moshansky

Vivaldi: Voice of the Baroque [Paperback] by Landon, H. C. Robbins [Paperback] 
By: H. C. Robbins Landon

Antonio Vivaldi: The Red Priest of Venice[Hardcover] 
By: Karl Heller

Vivaldi (Illustrated Lives of the Great Composers) [Paperback] 
By: J. Booth

Johannes Brahms: A Biography [Paperback] by Swafford, Jan [Paperback] 
By: Jan Swafford

Schumann: The Inner Voices of a Musical Genius [Paperback] by Peter Ostwald [Paperback] 
By: Peter Ostwald

A Brahms Reader [Paperback] by Musgrave, Michael [Paperback] 
By: Michael Musgrave

Classical Music (Eyewitness Companions) [Turtleback] by Burrows, John [Turtleback] 
By: John Burrows

Who's Afraid of Classical Music [Hardcover] by Walsh, Michael [Hardcover] 
By: Michael Walsh

The Classic FM Friendly Guide to Music (Classic FM Friendly Guides) [Paperback] 
By: Darren Henley

The Essential Canon of Classical Music [Paperback] 
By: David Dubal

Classical Destinations: An Armchair Guide to Classical Music [Hardcover] 
By: Simon Callow, Wendy McDougall

Who Needs Classical Music?: Cultural Choice and Musical Value [Hardcover] 
By: Julian Johnson

The Life and Death of Classical Music: Featuring the 100 Best and 20 Worst Recordings Ever Made [Paperback] 
By: Norman Lebrecht

Ballet 101: A Complete Guide to Learning and Loving the Ballet [Paperback] by [Paperback] 
By: Robert Greskovic

The Lives of the Great Composers [Hardcover] 
By: Harold C. Schonberg

Story of the Orchestra : Listen While You Learn About the Instruments, the Music and the Composers Who Wrote the Music! [Hardcover]

The Vintage Guide to Classical Music [Paperback] by Swafford, Jan [Paperback] 
By: Jan Swafford

Classical Music 101: A Complete Guide to Learning and Loving Classical Music... [Paperback] 
By: Fred Plotkin

The NPR Classical Music Companion: An Essential Guide for Enlightened Listening [Paperback] 
By: Miles Hoffman

Inside Music [Paperback] by Haas, Karl [Paperback] 
By: Karl Haas

Opera 101: A Complete Guide to Learning and Loving Opera [Paperback] by Fred... [Paperback] 
By: Fred Plotkin, Placido Domingo

Classical Music [Paperback] 
By: Phil G. Goulding (Author)

The NPR Guide to Building a Classical CD Collection : The 350 Essential Works [Paperback] 
By: Ted Libbey (Author)

The NPR Listener's Encyclopedia of Classical Music [Paperback] 
By: Ted Libbey (Author)


----------



## Jaime77

Welcome Operagirl,

You sound like a genuine music-lover and that is always very cool. I am a music teacher, myself. You can check out my blog at jaimebyrne.wordpress.com. Not sure if it will teach you much but you can have a look  Those books kg4fxg recommended look great.

Good to meet you

Jai


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

First of all, welcome to Talk Classical!

Secondly, concerning...


OPERAGIRL said:


> So basically, my question is, what kind of book should I start with? I want to start at the bottom as I want to make sure I learn EVERYTHING I need to know without missing anything out. But I don't want it to be too simple straight away as I feel that if I buy a book that is too basic it may be just teaching me what I already know and I will have wasted my money (which I haven't got much of at the moment lol) But at the same time I dont want to miss ANYTHING out.


 We have an entire *sticky thread* devoted to Music Books.

I'm pretty familiar with it because your Newest Moderator and all-around humble dilettante (_moi_) will soon be taking on the project of organizing that Sticky Thread, breaking down the recommendations into six major categories.

In the meantime, the thread remains in all of its quasi-random glory (or ingloriousness).


----------



## david johnson

hi! 

dj


----------



## Cortision

Hi Operagirl, it was very interesting to read your story. It sounds like you have a lot of raw talent - whatever you do, don't waste it. I think once you get into it, learning theory and sight reading will be enormously rewarding for you. You sad that you want to be the best you can be - a good attitude (applauds). My advice, for what its worth, is to find a good music teacher. (Not wishing to jump to conclusions, but it sounds as if your first music teacher was not ideal for you).

I am only a beginner myself, at the very beginning of what I hope will be a great journey in music, but I have found taking piano lessons worth every cent and more. I do not have your natural talent as far as memory and playing by ear is concerned, but I am progressing well. I'm sure that if you picked an instrument and stuck at it, you could progress very fast indeed. Good luck!


----------



## Steph08

Hi there!


I have been lurking for a while now and thought I might introduce myself.
My name is Steph from Atlanta USA, I'm so happy that 
I'm here meeting new friends and hoping to find something 
new.

-Steph


----------



## Sid James

Welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy your time spent here...

I'd like to further endorse _The Rough Guide to Classical Music _ on the book list above. It's an easy to read book, introducing the reader to the main repertoire of the great composers from early music to today. I'm not sure if it's still in print, but I've been able to access a copy at my local library. It was reviewed & praised quite highly by the critics as well...


----------



## tonphil1960

Welcome Operagirl, 

I am new here too, from what I have seen this is a great forum with many knowledegable people, no doubt you will learn here. You are making music, great, that's all that is important. If you are serious follow the advice the members give you here and you will go further with your playing. 

Tony


----------

